# Wago 750-841  - Visu ohne Funktion im Browser



## Leuchte (26 April 2014)

Schönen guten Tag,

ich habe leider folgendes Problem. Vielleicht kann mir jemand von euch weiterhelfen. Ich kann im Browser die Seite: http://ip/plc/webvisu.htm öffnen und bekomme auch alles wie unter der Entwicklungsumgebung erstellt angezeigt. Wenn ich auf die Schaltflächen mit der Maus komme, bekomme ich auch eine Hand angezeigt. Beim Klick folgt aber keine Umsetzung z.B. Ausgang wird nicht gesetzt.

In der Entwicklungsumgebung unter Simulation kann ich alles ausführen und die Ausgänge werden wie vorgesehen gesetzt. Die Farben der Schaltflächen ändern sich wie hinterlegt. Eigentlich alles prima.

Wie bekomme ich eine funktionstüchtige WebVisu im Browser zum laufen. Über einen Tip würde ich mich sehr freuen.

Gruß
 Leuchte


----------



## dingo (26 April 2014)

Hallo,
das liegt an den Sicherheitseinstellungen der Java- Runtime:

siehe hier:
http://www.sps-forum.de/beckhoff-co...aktualisierung-der-java-laufzeitumgebung.html

MfG aus OWL
Dingo


----------



## Leuchte (26 April 2014)

Hallo Dingo,

daran liegt es denke ich leider nicht. Java hatte ich schon vor den ganzen Versuchen nach der Anleitung aktuallisiert. Aber besten Dank für den Tip.

Gruß
Leuchte


----------



## egro (26 April 2014)

Aber gestartet hast du das Programm schon, oder?


----------



## Dr.MirakulixX (27 April 2014)

Würde auch mal auf fehlenden Start tippen  
Hast du schon mal versucht in Codesys statt Simulation auf die CPU zu zugreifen ? Bootprojekt erstellt ?


----------



## Leuchte (27 April 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

Programm wurde erstellt / Alles übersetzt / Simulationsmodus angewählt / Eingeloggt / Gestartet / Danach getestet im Simulationsmodus -> Visu funktioniert hier einwandfrei.
Simulationsmodus abgewählt / In Steuerung einloggen / Da Programm angepasst wurde muss alles auf die Steuerung neu geladen werden / Bootprojekt erzeugt / Programm auf Steuerung gestartet / Hardwareseitig alles i.O. - Über Schalter lassen sich die Ausgänge setzten und rücksetzen / Firefox oder Internet Explorer gestartet / Unter http://ip/plc/webvisu.htm wird mir über mein Netztwerk, die Webvisu des 750-841 angezeigt / Wenn ich die Schaltflächen mit der Maus anklicke wird aber kein Ausgang gesetzt, die Farben der Schalter ändern sich nicht /

Funktion der Webvisu im Simulationsmodus der Programmiersoftware ist gegeben -> Wenn auf die gestartete Steuerung per Browser zugegriffen wird keine Funktion der angezeigten Webvisu


----------



## dingo (27 April 2014)

Hallo,
das könnte, wie bereits geschrieben, an der Java Runtime liegen.
Die Sicherheitsfunktionen wurden erhöht. Hier wird nur mit einer passenden Authentifizierung des Controllers Kommandos ausführbar.

Das ist bei allen Controller- Herstellern nötig, die eine Webvisu mit Java benutzen.

In der aktuellen Wago CoDeSys wird das automatisch erledigt.
Welche CoDeSys Version benutzt Du?
Welche FW läuft auf Deinem Controller?

Wenn eine ältere Version benutzt wird nach der Anleitung arbeiten.

MfG aus OWL
Dingo


----------

